# I want to make a fursuit but don't know where to start



## Bones666 (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to make a partial suit (only the head, tail and handpaws), but it will be my very first fursuit and I want to make sure I get it right. I've done a fair bit of sewing, and I have _most_ of the materials. I've checked out a few 'how to's, but they all seem to expect that everyone knows how to make a base for a head and stuff...
I would like to know what I need, and a few tips.
Please help!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 15, 2009)

amen on that....I need to know also..I made my first head out of cardboard XD
I'm making a second one but i'm at a standstill with the stupid jaw.

Good luck!


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 15, 2009)

Hrm.  There are lots of tutorials that tell you how to make a head frame.    I have two, http://www.sparkcostumes.com/photohow.html and http://www.sparkcostumes.com/makehead.html

Matrices has several as well, http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp and I've seen at least a couple others.


----------



## Bones666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks both of you! And Shebawolf, I'm sure you'll figure out the jaw sometime!


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 18, 2009)

You can buy one, or get a block of foam and shape that with a drummel or somthing.

I really dont know much about fur suits though, thats the best i can throw up.


----------

